

Google should be a dictatorships  and Page should be as dictator as Jobs - gmazzotti
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/fon/what-larry-page-should-do-as-new-ceo-of-google.html

======
arjunnarayan
A dictatorship is most important when it comes to design, which incorporates
some element of artistry and stylistic vision. It also helps enforce the ideas
of a single-form across all divisions, and creates the consistency between
products that Apple is so famous for.

There is no evidence that Google needs this. Yes, Google's scorn for design is
often mocked by designers, but I see no evidence that Google+good design would
be better than what Google is right now. And let's not forget all the
downsides of dictatorships, while we're at it...

